# this is my 1st post and i want to share my story with people who will understand



## KT CRUMBLE (Mar 22, 2006)

where do i start?
my name is kate i am nearly 20 and have been with my partner for 6 yrs i found out i had pcos wen i was 15 me and my b/f were having unprotected since i was 14 (young i know) and we have NEVER used contraception wen i found out i had pcos i was confused and wasnt really told a lot about it so all the info i have, ive found it on the net, articles, mags ect so im probably not totally up to scratch with all there is to know.
we have been ttc since i was 16, i have been on 6 or 7 cycles of chlom but my dr said that if it hadnt worked by now it wasnt going to so he put me on met which i couldnt take as it made me so ill and sick.
i saw a consultant in aug 05 and was told i had to have a hycosy which still hasnt happened as im so ireggular or wen i do call there is no more appointments left.
every wkend i go to see my nieces and nephews cos i love looking after them and being with them but its not enough, its not the same as having a child of my own.
i am the ONLY 1 out of all my mates who hasnt got a baby or is pregnant and it is so unfair i envy them so much. i am longing and desperate to have a baby which i can call my own, but nothing seems to come my way i feel like the whole world and its army is against me, i have gd days and bad days and as u can probably tell i am having a bad day. i suppose the only thing i have on my side is time but that could be forever     .....but i will never stop hoping and wishing.

is there any1 who can cheer me up please i feel so low 
love ktcrumble


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Aww Kate

 sorry you are having a bad day today. This site is fantastic and you will meet lots of people who can help and support you whenever you need them. You could also try posting on the PCOS thread where you can speak to lots of other girls in a similar situation
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40730.0.html

 and heaps of babydust  that you get your baby soon

Love
Bear
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi kate,
welcome to the site.
I hope you find all the help and support you need. its a fantastic place.
I also have PCOS but only found out a couple of years ago following an ectopic in 2002. i have 2 children from a previous marrriage, but dont feel complete. i had eldest, jade when i was 17 in 1996. I suffered with PID following her birth and was told i would never have children naturally. in 1999 i had my son, it took ages to conceive him and was told a week before i found i was PG that it would never happen and that i was being refered to a fertility clinic.
I wish you all the best    there is hope, i have begun IUI treatment, i was put on a course of clomid but it had no effect other than make me feel totally crap.
take care
all the best
Corrina


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Ktcrumble   -its so hard isn't it this ttc business-at least there are sites like this to help ease the pain. Its so hard to see your friends having children-some of my friends have got children that are 8-9years old and they have 2 more children and I'm just trying for the first one.It will be so special when it happens for you. Keep your chin up. Take care. Mel***


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Kt, Sorry that you are feeling so down! 
Its good that you have found this site though, its amazing what you learn on here, there is always someone willing to offer advice and to support you, any question is answered and best of all, we all understand each other!!
When i first found this site i was feeling really down, like you. But now after only a few weeks i feel totally differant! I feel alot more positive.
If you are unhappy at your clinic then you should move to another one, this whole ordeal is enough without getting messed around by them!
I know how you feel about being the only one not pregnant or without children, its hard, like Mel said, when we all get our little bundles of joy they will be soooo special!
I hope you feel better soon, 
Love and Luck,
Britta xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

HI KATE 
welcome to FF i am om the list for a hycosy test to at wythenshawe hospital in manchester
i was took of clomid as i had bad side effects for a lot of women it works well but in in mine 
i am now taking TAMOXIFEN which is taken in hte same way D2-D6
an i have stared to ovulate nowbut the waiting list is a 4mth wait so 3 more to go
good luck in all ur treatment 
babydust and bubbles being sent to u for support and luck
     
     
take care 
steph


----------



## KT CRUMBLE (Mar 22, 2006)

i am feeling better today thanx for all your support i really do appreciate it, it means a lot to me.
has ne1 got any sucess stories if youve suffered with pcos if so what sort of journey did u have the reason im asking is if some1 else has had a mirical then it gives me more hopes that it could happen to me.

cant wait till tonight im seeing my nieces and nephews wah hoo 

i probably sound really stupid 4 asking - but wat is babydust? 

keep smiling every1
love kate xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Kate,
Re pcos sucesses, I concieved naturaly, unfortunatly I had a M/C 
but my SIL has 2 boys and she too has been diagnosed with PCOS,
as I said to her, PCOS makes getting pregnant difficult, but not impossible,
you may want to make some changes to your weight/diet but most of all remain 

 for your Tx

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ktcrumble and welcome to ff

It is really hard when all your friends and family around u are having babies or already have them. But i hope things work out for u and im sure u get sick of hearing this but u are still so young and there is so much availiable treatment out there for u now.

Kate xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi kt

i also suffer from pcos i found out when i was 17 when i was heavily bleeding for about 9 months after investigation for it that is when i was diagnosed i was on met for a few years and i never conceived on them then i went to clomid first cycle was a success as i now have a little girl the second cycle worked too but i m/c the following cycles failed and then i stopped trying and i then found out i was pregnant naturally i really hope things work out for you and there are plenty ladies on hear that you can chat with 

good luck 
baby whisper


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Stay positive Kate...there are so many success stories out there.
I too was diagnosed with PCOS nearly three years ago now, and after changing my diet majorly, a scan I had in June 05 showed healthy ovaries...miracle. Everyone's different, but what worked for me was cutting out all processed foods and replacing them with fresh fruit and veg. It only took 5 months to see the difference.
We all understand, as even tho our stories are different we all share the same goal. So   with everything, chick
Sending you lots of  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi kate 
i send babydust as a way of saying good luck 
like sending bubbles for support 
so here come both for 
     
take care steph


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Kate, I have just done my first post after finding this brilliant website only yesterday. I know how frustrating it is not to be able to conceive when you're so young. I first fell pregnant at 19 but we lost our baby. I am 24 now an DP is 26. No-one seems to think that you should want a baby at such a young age, but to me it feels even more painful because none of your friends understand what you're going through. Even telling friends I wanted a baby lead to people questioning why I wanted a baby now and not later in life. None of my friends have babies and none of them want babies either. They all think I am mad. This takes over your life doesn't it?! I have pcos too, although diagnosing it was a complete nightmare, don't know about you but doctors don't seem to want to believe there is such a condition, and then they want to prescribe you the pill to cover up the side-effects!! PCOS in itself isn't a pleasant condition to have, I have a brilliant book about the condition, written by people who suffer from it. Books are a brilliant resource, and there is a lot of info on the net, with a healthy diet and lifestyle, you can greatly improve your chances of success, not the case for me as I have blocked tubes! 
Anyway, I do know how you're feeling, especially as I am young myself, and you're right, you do have time on your side, and you should try to think of the positives although I know that is hard too. Sometimes knowing you may have plenty of years trying only adds to your heartache as you think, how long is this going to take over my life? At least you've started your treatment, the hardest step for me was going to the doctors and telling them we were ttc without success. 
We have overcome so many hurdles so far, it really is abt taking ea day as it comes too, like you said you have G days and B days. I am all over the place at the moment so I know exactly how you feel!

Keep positive, and take care,

Sharon-Louise  xxx


----------

